# BetBallers - Find the Best Bet in No Time



## BetBallers (Apr 23, 2018)

*A Must-Have Tool for Bettors




*BetBallers is a tool made for soccer bettors to enhance their performance of in-play and pre-game betting to ensure a more satisfying experience! The best coverage of games, customisable & user-friendly layout with notification system lowers significantly the chance of missing a potential bet.
Betballers is, without a doubt, the best tool on the market.


*Paving the Way to a More Satisfying Betting Experience by Providing:*


Customisable In-play View with Various Layout Options
A Schedule for Upcoming Matches
Results with Historical Data Back to 2015
An Instant Google Push Notifications
An Advanced Search Functionality
An Option to Add Favourite Games, Teams and Leagues


*All-in-One Solution that Comes with:*


Statistics of the Number of Shots, Corners and Dangerous Attacks based on the Last 10/15/20 Minutes or Halves Separately
Momentum Since the Last Goal or Red Card; One of the Most Wanted Momentum Filters
Filtering Games by Different Criteria on In-Play View
League tables
Mutual opponents
Advanced Statistics of Averages for Teams, Games & Leagues
Tracking odds changes from Pre-Game Status through the Game Until the End, from Multiple Source


*Lower the Chance of Missing Potential Bets*
Besides the other customisable options, we have made your life easier by adding pre-set and customisable notifications that appear on the top right corner if your set criteria is met. Dial in your criteria using customisation to get high quality bets based on statistics.


Google Push Notifications
Email Alerts
Market Alerts
18 Pre-Set Notifications
Custom Notifications

Link to the site: beta.betballers.com


----------

